# Neptune's got his own plants now!



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

Yup, we got him plants and he enjoys it! Also got a sticky thermometer to measure the temp. His treat of blood worms is on Sunday (the day we have our BBQ :lol
Next up: The heater for his bowl... and some decoratives that we can keep swapping so he doesn't get bored.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I really like the rock... or gems, whichever. :]


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

What a beautiful betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That close up of him was scary and cute . 

Scary cuz it shocked me, but so cute.

How big is his bowl? A small filter (I prefer corner filters) would be good too.


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

dmhalfmoon said:


> That close up of him was scary and cute .
> 
> Scary cuz it shocked me, but so cute.
> 
> How big is his bowl? A small filter (I prefer corner filters) would be good too.


He's a big showoff! Point a camera at him and he's all ready to pose! :lol:
We've put him in what we think is a 2.5 gallon bowl. He doesn't seem too perturbed on space; I guess the temp of 74F is a bit cold for him. Getting him a mini heater tomorrow.
Do you think a filter is necessary? I though filters are a no-no for small/medium bowls?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

They arent no-no's but they arent "must haves". As long as you keep up on water changes you should be fine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Filters aren't really necessary for bettas. I don't know if you can put a filter in a 1-2 gallon bowl or not.


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> They arent no-no's but they arent "must haves". As long as you keep up on water changes you should be fine.


thanks _IonBaller07_. The idea was to keep his moving space as vast as possible without inconveniencing him.


----------



## Fusion MK (May 25, 2009)

If you do not have a filter, around 50% of water should be changed around... oh, let's say four days, depending on the size of the bowl. Your bowl seems like it could have 50% changed every three days, maybe a little less often but around that area. You should also fully clean out the bowl around every 1-2 months


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

a very nice looking fish. ^_^


----------

